# KENTUCKY DERBY WINNER !!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

this years winner was trained by a 76 year old gentleman - ? what does this meen !!! I have at least 10 more years to work with PIKE - LOL !!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A PUP NOTE !!!!!!!! The trainer rode the 1955 winner of the KENTUCY DERBY - HOPE 4 ALL of us - that share our liVes with V's!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah!! And they go by the name of " Dumb Ass Partners" ... that gives the rest of us High hopes!! ;D


----------

